# Should we change to a caravan!



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Before you all start to SHOUT!
We have been considering getting a new caravan as we feel it may need our needs and be a little cheaper and possibly more comfortable.

We use the van a lot for rallies mainly (!4 weekends in a row last year) these were mainly shows and CCC DA meets.
At present we have no desire to go abroad but if we did we know we would have to use sites and not Aires. and we seldom wildcamp anymore.

So give s the pro's and cons please. I'm also going to post this on the Caravan sister site to get other views.

Mr Boomba
Autotrail 22ft 3berth fixed bed


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

How can people who don't really know you answer this question? We don't know your family circumstances, financial circumstances, personal requirements, and other holiday/camping habits.

Based on the brief details you've outlined it would seem you've made up your minds, so I can't see what other points several strangers could add to change or confirm your choices.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Not having to keep filling water butt after 40 liter used.
Not having to keep emptying water waste barrel after 40 liter filled
not having to get out of car to make a cuppa whist traveling

all the above in the peeing rain.

and that is only the start.

Done it, Tried it, Got Tee Shirt


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As a caravanner of 20 plus years and a MHer of going on for six years.

With a caravan you have more flexibility ie You pitch up for a week or more and then use your car for trips out. Put up awning and unit does not move.
Caravan probably less usefull if touring and one night stays.
You have only a car to tax and not a car and MH.
You may have the inconvenience of having to fetch water but no big deal.
You may not be able to store caravan at home , hence storage costs.
I do not have to tell you about the mh.

I would certainly look at reverting back to caravan if circumstances changed.

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the most simplistic, but possibly telling criterion is the sort of holiday you most often enjoy.

If you like to tour around spending a couple of days here and a couple there, then keep with the motorhome.

If you usually stay on a site for a week or more, a caravan is perhaps a better choice.

There's a whole lot more to it of course, but that seems to me to be the first question to ask yourself.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A motorhome is for travelling.

A caravan is for setting up a base camp.

:idea: :?: :idea:​


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

That's strange ANNSMAN because I mentioned this at the NewYear rally and a lot of people had a lot to say!

Money is not an problem because selling the motorhome would provide funds for both a new van and a Towcar.

I know a lot of us motorhomers were caravan owners in the past, so why did they change?

Lets not get to bog down just your opinion is all I,m asking


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> A motorhome is for travelling.
> A caravan is for setting up a base camp. :idea: :?: :idea:


Wish I had thought of putting it that way Spacey.

Very succinct . . . but says exactly what I (and several others) tried to say.

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I think if you are finding you are tending to stay in one place for several days at a time as opposed to touring around in your motorhome and have no desire to travel to European destinations either, then maybe it may be more practical to change to a caravan as that way you have a car to get around in if you should wish to get out and about to explore the area you are staying in and of course, the upkeep of a caravan is far less expensive than the upkeep of a motorhome. I know you will have a tow car to maintain but generally a car would cost far less to run than a motorhome does and is far more versatile for everyday use too.

It does sound like you have more or less made your mind up - but I am sure, just like most people, you probably like to hear the views of others before you make your final decision. I can fully understand why you would turn to like minded people to ask what their thoughts and opinions on the matter are, as listening to how other people view the advantages and disadvantages often helps to paint a far clearer and all round picture! I hope all our replies help you to decide what really is the best option for you and your family.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

Sue


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

That's fine and I've never been one to shirk giving an opinion! I've re-read my first response and it might have read as a little "strident" and didn't come across as I'd meant to. Sorry!

Most of the others have mentioned points I would point out. A mate of mine has a motorhome and he uses it to drive from home to a site and pitches up there for a week or two, then drives home. When they are in situ they use public transport to get about. I've mentioned to him a couple of times about changing to a car & caravan and he feels that the motorhome just gives him that bit more freedom to whizz off for the odd night or week-end without all the messing of setting up a separate caravan entails, i.e getting it onto the pitch, levelling it, supplying it with water and electric and so on.

What ever you choose, using it to enjoy time away will be the best reason for either unit and that's what's inportant.

But a little voice inside me keep saying, " But he wants to swap a motorhome for a caravan, madness!" :wink:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've been both a caravanner and motorhomer. If your usage involves going to a campsite and staying there for a couple of weeks before returning home then a caravan is better as you have use of your car and more real estate for your money.

Going regularly on caravan rallies suggests that your usage is best suited to a caravan. However, if your future usage involves moving around then a motorhome is best. Personally if my usage was solely in the UK I would have a caravan as the UK is not particularly geared up for motorhoming compared to mainland Europe.

Even when used abroad it does surprise me when motorhomers turn up in their vans on a Spanish campsite for the winter and manage without transport. I've even done this myself and ask myself why. Some people tow cars but if you end up towing you might as well have bought a caravan in the first place. A motorbike and/or bikes are useful additions for motorhomers but not everyone is able or willing to contemplate that form of transport.

I prefer motorhoming .......just. But there is a good case to be made for owning a caravan.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

How many of you are there?

Will you need a new vehicle to tow with and the associated costs of changing and then using this (4x4?) day to day?

Are you happy to tow? (Is your partner?) 

My partner doesn't like us to tow, too many years in a car with her dad towing a caravan makes her worried. 

I'd not be able to use a 4x4 for instance for my work commute as 100 miles a day would make it too un-economic to get out of bed. 

Ben


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes it's the same little voice that's inside me, that made me want other peoples opinions.

We do seem to find ourselves on a site for a long weekend with the awing up all nice and comfy and having to then decide if we want to pack all the chairs, awning away just to visit the local town.
We even carry a scooter on the back, but that then that can take 20min to get off and ready to ride providing the weather is ok to use it, and there's now also the puppy to consider as well...

One thing that people bring up is water! A lot of the newer vans now have onboard tanks
No one has mentioned TOWING it !!

Wish the man in the head would go away lol

I also like the idea of a nice 4x4


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The ideal solution of course would be a PVC and a caravan for the puppy.

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Annsman said:


> without all the messing of setting up a separate caravan entails, i.e getting it onto the pitch, levelling it, supplying it with water and electric and so on.
> 
> What ever you choose, using it to enjoy time away will be the best reason for either unit and that's what's inportant.
> 
> But a little voice inside me keep saying, " But he wants to swap a motorhome for a caravan, madness!" :wink:


That's a total misconception!

It takes me far longer to fill my 140 litre tank than it a caravanner takes to fill a 40 litre Aquaroll. The only difference I do it before i get on pitch. I have also seen many motorhomers take ages to level their unit. After all it has got four wheels compared to just two wheels of a caravan.
Electric is exactly the same as a motorhome.
The only difference in setting up is when it comes to the *optional* awning. With a caravan if you wish to erect an awning then its going to be more substantial as it will not have to be packed away at the slightest hint of a breeze, as happens with a motorhome's awning.

So, all-in-all its up to the operator not the kit that makes the difference. When I caravanned I could not believe how quick I could set up when compared to a family sized tent.

But there again the tent cost a few hundred pounds the caravan several thousand and the motorhome a king's ransom.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

blongs said:


> How many of you are there?
> 
> Will you need a new vehicle to tow with and the associated costs of changing and then using this (4x4?) day to day?
> 
> Are you happy to tow? (Is your partner?)


Yes we will need a Tow car, Our little Matiz is up for the job lol.
Having just moved up to a little village in North Lincs and being stranded for over a week due to ice & snow, we were both thinking how good a 4x4 would be anyway. 
Also I work from home & Mrs Boomba is retired so extra cost would be minimal, Some of the 4x4 now can get better mpg than our little car and far far better than the Diesel guzzling van.
Then there would also be less tax, insurance etc

I would miss the odd days out in the van and just being able to stop and make tea or a meal.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TheBoombas said:


> No one has mentioned TOWING it !!


Hi Boomba

I never found towing much of a problem.

You do have to think carefully before entering narrow lanes of course, and sometimes other solo motorists expect you to reverse if you meet head to head. 8O

I think most caravanners drop into "Towing mode" very easily, and swing out a bit on the sharp corners etc. almost on auto pilot.

Reversing is not the problem it used to be now that motor movers have improved so much and come down in price.

That aspect of the intended swap would not put me off, though I do have to say that driving the van is a lot easier and can be less stressful.

HTH

Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Something else to consider:-

Within 2 hours of posting your question on MHF you have had 19 replies.
The same question on Caravan Facts posted just a few minutes later has attracted none!
Do you really want to leave all us friendly helpful motorhomers? :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Boombas.
DTPChemicals has posted just what i would have said,we are still undecided,after being the toss of a coin away from going back to a Caravan at the NEC. Had the caravan we went to see at its launch been as good as it was supposed to have been,we would probably swopped,it is a tough choice,and the view you can use public transport from the site,not the sites we go to when abroad,and do you use it at home?. We get a bus every two hrs,and if we go to the local town,we get 35mins shopping time and thats in England,in Portugal,we have the school bus into town in the morning,and the school bus back at night,and there are two camping sites near us,(Dutch owned and very good),so local transport from and back to them is out.Be happy with your final choice.
Jented


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

One of the main differences we found with the caravan was we very much went from A to B (home to site), without stopping off on a whim at sights on the way.

There was always the concern with the caravan that we wouldn't be able to get turned if we ended up down a one way road for instance.
Also, going off for a couple of hours leaving the caravan hitched up to the car in a random carpark was a bit of a worry - would the van still be there when we got back.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

blongs said:


> How many of you are there?
> 
> Will you need a new vehicle to tow with and the associated costs of changing and then using this (4x4?) day to day?
> 
> ...


It's misconception that you need a 4x4 to tow a caravan as there are many family cars and MPV's which have a good towing capacity's and are more economical .
As for towing many caravan's are now fitted with safety features such as Automatic Trailer Control (ATC) and ALKO stabilisers which makes towing easier


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I,m in the same position ie undecided ,I,ve had a motorhome 8 years and enjoyed every minute.Now an increasing lack of mobility which i,ve coped with by having an electric bike and the wish to take our 1 year old first grandchild with us mean a caravan would be more practical as i would have transport. The trouble is we love the french aires in the summer, I think the suggestion of PVC and caravan is exactly right as it could fullfill both needs.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

I can understand your predicament.

We have done both, over many years. I recently spoke to a gentlemen on a site who had caravaned for years and would like a motorhome, but as much of their outings were rallies he felt that a motorhome was not the best answer. I can appreciate that as I get wheel spin at the sight of wet grass!

Each has their advantages and dis-advantages. For us, the Motorhomes ease of setting up and taking down is great particularly when it's raining. We now tend to do three day stints and then move on which again is where the m/h scores. Mind you we really miss having an awning in this country!

I also felt that my Caravan holiday started after we reached our destination and the awning was up etc. With the motorhome, our holiday starts when we get in on our driveway.

Another big advantage we have found with the Motorhome is the ability to extend the last day of short break weekends. Generally most club sites want you off pitch by midday. With a caravan you are most likely just going to drive home. With the m/h you can stop places and go for walks or sightsee etc.

At the end of the day, if you do decide to follow the little voices, you can always change back if it doesn't work out.

Good luck in your decision!

Mark

ps, tuggers don't wave either!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I take your point Spacerunner about the tank filling, but if we are staying for only a day or three our 135 litre tank is sufficient for all our needs. Ann only uses the site facilities if it is absolutely nessessary and we never use their dishwashing facilities so a small aquaroll wouldn't be any good for us. Our first motorhome only had a 50 litre tank on it and that was neither use nor ornament in our opinion.

The good thing about this hobby/lifestyle is there is no right or wrong answer it all depends on how we use our individual units. That's what I was clumsily trying to say with my first post. What's right for us might not suit you or The Boombas Thats why there are so many different layouts to choose from without bringing the caravan/motorhome debate out of its box!

It always amazes me that countries can go to war over politics and religion yet the UN or NATO have never tried to tackled the real life issues such as motorhome over caravan and car and that's because the former are easier to sort out in the end! :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Boombas,

As I said in my previous post there are advantages and disadvantages to both but here are a couple of advantages that we enjoy about owning a motorhome.

Something that we really appreciate with our motorhome is the fact that when we arrive at our destination, we arrive with a lovely warm home. We have the Aldi heating system fitted, which has the option to heat the whole motorhome and hot water system up via the engine battery whilst on the move, so this means that when we arrive, we have a tank full of hot water and we can put on the kettle, make a cuppa and immediately get all snug and cosy. Even in our last van; which didn't have Aldi heating only blown air; the cab heating system filtered through to the rest of the van enabling our van to be all nice and warm upon arrival. During cold weather spells this is a fantastic and welcome bonus and of course you could not enjoy such comfort with a caravan! When you arrive on site with a caravan, you would have to wait a fair while for the van to warm through, especially if it has come straight out of storage ... bbrrr! This is not a huge, major issue and if you don't go away during the winter months, then it wouldn't affect you - but if you like to go away all year round, then it is certainly one worth condsidering. 

What I also like about owning a motorhome is that you actually travel in your home on wheels and so if you suddenly pull up somewhere enroute for a little break or get held up in traffic, you don't need to leave your vehicle in the pouring rain or the dark of night to use the loo or pop the kettle on etc and it seems so much more self contained than a caravan does. Also, if you wish to go out for the day in your motorhome ie a day out at the seaside with the family or the grandkids, a picnic at a scenic location etc, then everything is there onboard for a fabulous day out. Change of clothes, ice cold and hot drinks, refrigerated food stuffs, bathroom and showering facilities (ideal after a paddle in the sea) to name but a few things and of course you just could not do this with a caravan.

So for us, a motorhome is much more than just a vehicle to reside in on a campsite and it represents far more freedom than that.


Sue


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*van v caravan*

Hi Boombas ...hope your keeping well

Good question this one , so heres my 2 pence worth.

If i werent to go abroard i would have a good insulated caravan Hymer Eriba / Dethleffs plus deisel 4 x 4. £20k i think would get you something half decent.
Use the van as a base and enjoy long stays and use the car for trips radiating out from your fixed location. Motorhoming in the uk does need some working out.Having said that the network of Cl,s / Cs,s does offer good value for money.

However

If ( but not applicable to your good self)are into making use of touring abroad , the network of Aires , Sostas , Stellplatz are amazing at , and if you require the comfort of a 4/5 star site then the Acsi card gets you far better value then whats available in the uk.

E.g Lake Garda last year 4 star site 15 Euros incl Electric and Pool

The other main thing with a motorhome abroad is i have yet to be stuck for parking. Very little pay & Display and if i have parked outside a major town or city the bus/ train service is normally alot better than we enjoy in the uk.

Million dollar question Boombas.......why no European trips ?


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Should we change to a CARAVAN!*



TheBoombas said:


> So give s the pro's and cons please. I'm also going to post this on the Caravan sister site to get other views


It seems that most replies here are in favour of the Motohome. Kinda obvious I guess. What's the opinion of those on the sister site?

Mark


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> It seems that most replies here are in favour of the Motohome. Kinda obvious I guess. What's the opinion of those on the sister site?


Still no replies on Caravan Facts, nowhere near as many members as MHF.
However, the same question was asked a couple of months ago and very similar comments were made by the caravan owners but, predictably, the general opinion was in favor of a caravan. :wink:

Trevor


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Either will do , just to keep me out of the airport queues. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it is a case of personal preference but, there are a few other considerations; Motorhomes are very much designed for touring, they don't need mains electric, but they do need a fairly level parking place. They really are the best thing for touring the continent. However, you say you want to stay in the UK well, maybe a caravan would be better. You have a base camp + a vehicle to get around in - the perfect combination. We have noticed more and more people changing to camper vans but having then to tow a car. Where is the logic in that! 2 lots of tax, 2 lots of insurance, 2 lots of MOT's. Thats daft in my mind. If we were only going to stay in the UK we would definitely change to a caravan. Unlike other countries, the UK is not very touring friendly - you try and tour around without being pre-booked. I also think there is a myth that comes in to play here, everyone says they are 'upgrading' to a motorhome. How is it an upgrade if its restricting what you want to do and costing a hell of a lot more!!!


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It can be a fine line between deciding to have a motorhome or a caravan and as I have mentioned previously we have decided to revert back to a caravan. Having had the motorhome for the last 5 years it was evident that we were using it as a caravan especially when in Spain for 10 weeks or so with similar experiences when in France for 6 weeks at a time. We were also running 3 vehicles and the Fiat based motorhome was in the habit of developing some kind of problem everytime we went abroad.
Although the motorhome is still up for sale we have the caravan on the drive and will be packing it ready to go to Spain in 2 weeks time.
Using the caravan will not be a lot different from using the motorhome in that we have had a Fiamma bike rack fitted to the rear panel, an inboard water tank and the settalite dish is being fitted on the roof on Thursday.
The main difference will be in travelling but in a way that will have improved as travelling in a Volvo XC90 will be far more comfortable that in the Solano.

Mike


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

OldWomble said:


> I think it is a case of personal preference.
> 
> We have noticed more and more people changing to camper vans but having then to tow a car. Where is the logic in that! 2 lots of tax, 2 lots of insurance, 2 lots of MOT's. restricting what you want to do and costing a hell of a lot more!!!


Hi OldWomble,

As you say "it is a case of personal preference" and what suits one doesn't necessarily suit another and vice versa.

Most of us make our decisions on what to do or where to go in life after much careful consideration and generally we weigh up the pro and cons before we decide what path to take! Hopefully the input we are all giving to this topic will help The Boombas to make a decision that they end up having no regrets over and it is interesting to hear the for and againsts in this instance.

As for the towing a car reference you make in your post, may I point out that many motorhhome owners enjoy having this option as it then gives them the best of both worlds.

If they are about to embark on a touring holiday whereby they only wish to use their motorhome as their only means of transport, then of course that is exactly what they would do and they would leave their car at home. However, if they wish to travel to a single destination, set up camp and stay put for a week or 2, then by towing a small car, they then have the freedom to just go off in their little car and they can then leave their motorhome all set up on a campsite. The beauty of towing a car behind a motorhome is that it is completely optional but not essential, unlike a caravan, where without a car to tow it the caravan would not be going anywhere!

So, towing a car behind a motorhome is just another situation where; as you quite rightly say; "it's all down to user preference" and although it may not seem logical or cost effective to you personally - to the person who has chosen to take advantage of this option, it is very much a logical route to take! From where I'm standing - If they can afford to run a small car as well as their motorhome and are happy to tow it behind their motorhome whenever it suits them to do so, then that's logic enough for me. We tow a car whenever the fancy takes us and we just love the absolute freedom that this option allows us.

Sue


----------



## miket678 (Apr 23, 2008)

I think the only thing that can be offered in reply to this type of request is to quote actual experiences. 
I purchased a large 6 berth motorhome some years ago and absolutely loved all the freedom and comfort that it offered. Even staying on a site for an extended period was not a problem as I would drive to towns etc. park in a suitable place, which you can usually find, and walk in to centers, and tourist attractions. This was fine until I suffered serious spinal problems, and the walking became very difficult. As a result I sold the mh and purchased a lovely 4 berth caravan with a dirty great awning. I regarded the awning as a necessity to give extra living space. After only two outings and the experience of filling water containers, emptying waste containers, and trying to put up an awning up with a bad back and once in driving rain, a rethink was needed. As a result I took heed of advice on a mh forum. It was, 'do not buy the biggest mh you can afford, but buy the smallest mh you can live with'. I now own a 4 berth mh which is only a little larger than a large car. I drive anywhere a car can drive and park in car parks that were impossible with the big one. I have a small driveaway awning which is specifically designed to be easy erection. I have also embraced another love of mine, I own a 20 year old classic camper which even when we are not camping in it, is a hobbly in itself, and I socialise with like minded people on a superb forum. Last summer we did a 4000 mile tour of France and Spain in our little 'donkey'. (This is what we call our little workhorse) It has all worked out fine for me, even though I did go the caravan route which did waste time and money! These are my own experiences, and are no doubt nothing like your own circumstances, but I would only say, THINK IT THROUGH before deciding to ditch the mh!.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

One advantage of the MH that I don't think has been mentioned is the "day trip" we often use our's for a trip down west Cornwall, we have everything with us to spend a very comfortable day, food, water "loo"   so we can stop anywhere and spend as long as we want. Did try the caravan many years ago but prefer the option of an instant getaway.

curlyboy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have had three caravans, and are now on our second motorhome.

I simply cannot understand the members that say if you tow a car you may as well tow a caravan. There really is no comparison to having a large four by four, towing a large caravan and a motorhome towing a small car.

We have a Smart car and take it if and when we want to, now that is the biggest difference, you don't have to always take the car.

If we are going to stay somewhere for a few days, then yes we take the car, esp at the times when my Husband wants to stay on site fishing etc, whilst I may want to do some retail therapy.

But last week we were at a wedding, the hotel where the wedding was held kindly agreed that we could stay in the car park for the night. So we didn't take the car.

I feel now we have the best of both worlds, car in winter when needed, two bikes in summer if we want to just tour.

As we had to use the four by four everyday when we had the caravan we found the fuel costs to be huge, as it truly got through the fuel. 

It is all down to personal choice, but we find we enjoy travelling in MH far more comfy than a car, and I agree with Sue when we had the caravan it took ages to warm up in winter, whereas the MH doesn't.

The biggest and best difference for us, is that the MH can stay on the drive...............the caravan was in storage. We tend to use the MH far more than we did the caravan, it was such a clat getting it out etc etc whereas the MH we will take out even for just one night or a day trip.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Should we*

Compromise.

Small Campervan, say Mercedes Vito rising top + Caravan.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Should we*



teemyob said:


> Compromise.
> 
> Small Campervan, say Mercedes Vito rising top + Caravan.


Just wondering with this set up whether some campsites would try to charge you for both the campervan and the caravan, even although you were just using the camper as the tow vehicle.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian & Lorraine

You can still come to our rallies with a caravan we ain't fussy :lol: but why not get an A frame on the matiz and tow it.

Having had caravans and motorhomes I would definately go for towing a car, much easier than towing a caravan in my opinion, only take 2mins to hook the car on and you have be best of both worlds if staying on site for a few days.

Mind you its not the same sitting in the car watching the sea or the scenery  and you have to hike a mile for a P :lol: 

You could get a smaller motorhome and tow a small caravan


Jacquie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Should we*



Hezbez said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Compromise.
> ...


If a warden/site owner/member of staff tried to charge me for a camper and caravan using This

especially on a site full of These 

To be polite, they would not any business from us!

TM


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just to add my little bit to the many posts already made. If we were to decide that our main usage and holidays were to be in the UK with no intention to holiday abroad, we would change to a caravan tomorrow. 
Our only reason for changing to a motorhome after being involved with caravans since 1958 was the desire to tour abroad.
In the UK, the motorhome is not welcome almost to the point of being despised. It is not practicable to park a motorhome when visiting towns or many places of interest, whereas with a caravan once it is on site you have the same freedom as everyone else who uses a car.
For those who say that a motorhome is for travelling, there is nothing to stop you moving a caravan to a new site every two days if so desired. There is also a massive vocal contingent on this forum who insist on EHU or nothing; when this is the case, what is the point of a motorhome over a caravan?
Gerry


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

One of the reasons why we have gone back to a caravan is because of the travelling. Yes it seems easier to be in the motorhome and have all facilities to hand when you park up but having travelled 20,000 mile over the last 5 years in 3 new motorhomes we did not find it comfortable.
Only the last one, the new Fiat was quiet enough to hear the radio and while travelling on motorways the ride was not too bad. On some of the other roads however it was not as good and don't even mention the Belgium roads.
As I say it can be a difficult choice to make.

Mike


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Totally agree with GerryD. If we never went abroad we'd go back to a caravan tomorrow. Everyone says CLs are great, they are as long as you can get to towns, places of interest etc. Most places don't have anywhere to park a MH.

For the continent MH all the time. But UK only definitely a caravan.

Joe & Denise


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Just to add my little bit to the many posts already made. If we were to decide that our main usage and holidays were to be in the UK with no intention to holiday abroad, we would change to a caravan tomorrow.
> Our only reason for changing to a motorhome after being involved with caravans since 1958 was the desire to tour abroad.
> In the UK, the motorhome is not welcome almost to the point of being despised. It is not practicable to park a motorhome when visiting towns or many places of interest, whereas with a caravan once it is on site you have the same freedom as everyone else who uses a car.
> For those who say that a motorhome is for travelling, there is nothing to stop you moving a caravan to a new site every two days if so desired. There is also a massive vocal contingent on this forum who insist on EHU or nothing; when this is the case, what is the point of a motorhome over a caravan?
> Gerry


Hi we have some fantastic holidays with my Son and his Wife..............with two young children the caravan suits them fine andf gives them a sense of freedom that no hotel could offer, plus we can holiday side by side. But ermnnn try telling my Son to move the caravan every two days and I know what the answer would be :wink: I would think most caravan owners prefer to get there and set up until it is time to go home. I know there will always be the odd one or two that might be happy to tour. My Husband wasn't one of them LOL when we had the caravan...............even moving pitch would have been a pain LOL :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Just to add my little bit to the many posts already made. If we were to decide that our main usage and holidays were to be in the UK with no intention to holiday abroad, we would change to a caravan tomorrow.
> Our only reason for changing to a motorhome after being involved with caravans since 1958 was the desire to tour abroad.
> In the UK, the motorhome is not welcome almost to the point of being despised. It is not practicable to park a motorhome when visiting towns or many places of interest, whereas with a caravan once it is on site you have the same freedom as everyone else who uses a car.
> For those who say that a motorhome is for travelling, there is nothing to stop you moving a caravan to a new site every two days if so desired. There is also a massive vocal contingent on this forum who insist on EHU or nothing; when this is the case, what is the point of a motorhome over a caravan?
> Gerry


Again your post proves the point that what suits one person doesn't always suit another! And because you clearly find motorhoming in this country a real problem, a caravan for you would be the favourable option should you ever find you could no longer travel to and around Europe. Whereas for others (ourselves included) motorhoming in the UK is not a major issue at all and we enjoy many interesting and problem free travels around our green and pleasant land!
As for those motorhomers who you claim prefer EHU or nothing ... Again this is not something that puzzles me and if that's what some people prefer, then I say fair enough, it's their choice and it's no skin off my nose what they prefer to do! We have 2 good leisure batteries, an onboard generator and a solar panel but when we are on a campsite, we always use the EHU and only use our other power sources when wildcamping or attending meets or rallies. 
There is no right or wrong way to enjoy this fabulous hobby and we all decide for ourselves the best way to enjoy it!
Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*issues*



Sonesta said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Just to add my little bit to the many posts already made. If we were to decide that our main usage and holidays were to be in the UK with no intention to holiday abroad, we would change to a caravan tomorrow.
> ...


"motorhoming in the UK is not a major issue at all"

Again what suits one, may not suit another.

But don't you find....

Using a motorhome in the UK a problem, most of the time. Another reason why I prefer to be on the continent.

Many CC and C&CC Wardens make a song and dance about where we can, cannot pitch and what direction angle. I mean really make a big deal of it.

Some Site owners have made a big issue about the size/weight or rear axle.
Caravaners have complained we are blocking their view(s)/light

A lot of other drivers are envious, feel we should not be in the lane in-front of them or how dare we overtake them.

I have been told

"you cannot park that there" By A police officer
"you cannot turn that around here, turn around further up the road" By Police officers

I ignored all as I was legally allowed and able to do both. The Boys were in the words of my Passengers, feeling a little power drunk (polite translation).

We often get left until last, clearly on purpose by Ferry/Dock Marshals. Or asked to make maneuvers they think we will find difficult or tricky.

A couple of my Neighbours are bitterly envious by their own admission.

But that is just life and Human Nature.

We put up with it. mostly laugh about it and can't wait until we get off on the other side on the Ferry.

Before it is said. I am not paranoid. I very often stay quiet on the subject Usually, Mrs T or a Passenger points out something that I have already seen.

You have to laugh. But don't go thinking Caravaners are cherished by any other driver either.

Same thing for Some Car Drivers, you try edging out of a T junction in traffic driving a Top end motor!. And lets not get started on the poor White Van Drivers.

TM :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It is interesting to see the changing attitude on MHF. A couple of years ago if the C word or T*gg*rs were mentioned, your membership was immediately revoked and you were transported to a landfill site never to be heard of again.
Now, not only can you mention Caravan and Tugger, but they are even discussed; albeit by some looking down their noses at their "Lesser Cousins".
Gerry


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: issues*



teemyob said:


> "motorhoming in the UK is not a major issue at all"
> 
> Again what suits one, may not suit another.
> 
> ...


Hi TM

Oh dear it certainly sounds like owning and driving your particular motorhome around the UK is thwart with difficulties and it certainly must take the shine off travelling around your own country. What a shame and no wonder you prefer driving on the continent! 

I must say that although our motorhome is a 30 foot long tag axle, we have fortunately never experienced any of the problems you have in yours and we have never been turned away from any campsite yet either! We do tend to telephone any campsite we are thinking of heading to in advance though and if we are touring around, we now use the MHF campsite app on the iPhone to locate nearby campsites or wildcamping & parking spots. Most of the campsites, wildcamping and parking spots listed in the database have user reviews which often state whether they are suitable for large motorhomes and RV's and if it's a campsite or a CL or CS you are interested in, then the listing usually has their telephone number listed also. A quick phone call to check if they have availability for our size motorhome has never, as yet, resulted in us being refused a pitch due to our vehicles length. There may be the odd time a campsite has been fully booked but generally, we always manage to get on any campsite that we contact. If you own an iPhone or iPad I can highly recommend the MHF iCampsite app.

Our current motorhome is really lovely and was Burstner's, top of the range, Elegance 2010 model. It has won several design awards and really is quite impressive. However, although it is pretty luxurious inside, I cannot say we have been on the receiving end of any envious behaviour from anyone at all. Friends and neighbours have expressed their admiration - but none have come across to us as being in any way envious (well not in a spiteful way) and everyone we know or have come across, just seem genuinely happy that we are so pleased with our new purchase.

As for those drivers on the road you mention ..... well as you say, you get that mentality from some of our fellow road users in whatever vehicle you drive and it matters not what that vehicle is! Some drivers are just very impatient and simply cannot bear to be stuck behind any vehicle for any length of time and they always drive as close as they can until they see the smallest gap in the traffic ahead of them! We basically choose to just ignore such bad road manners and many a time my husband; when driving the motorhome; will pull over to the side slightly, so as to allow the vehicle right up his 'proverbial' to come on past! We are just relieved to see the back of the flipping idiot and happily drive on our way at a pace that suits us! Why some drivers are like this ..... God only knows - but I think every road user has to deal with them and not just those of us who drive large motorhomes, tow caravans, or own top of the range motors etc. We used to get it in our little 2 seater Smart car too and for some reason many drivers appeared reluctant to be overtaken by our little car!!!! Sad innit????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

After several years of owning a motorhome (all quite large ones) and many travels around the UK, Morocco, Italy, France, Spain & Portugal - we have always enjoyed many, wonderful and happy experiences and fingers crossed, this will continue to be the case for us. I think if we experienced some of the problems you have come across during your motorhome travels, I too would feel quite disillusioned by now! 

I really do hope things improve for you TM.

All the best.

Sue



GerryD said:


> It is interesting to see the changing attitude on MHF. A couple of years ago if the C word or T*gg*rs were mentioned, your membership was immediately revoked and you were transported to a landfill site never to be heard of again.
> Now, not only can you mention Caravan and Tugger, but they are even discussed; albeit by some looking down their noses at their "Lesser Cousins".
> Gerry


Goodness me - how silly some folk can be and all I can say if this is an accurate observation of people's past attitudes Gerry is: "Thank goodness things have moved on from those days!"

Sue


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We have a Mondial RL campervan and a small Freedom caravan, which only weighs 750kg therefore only the same weight as a average trailer. Altogether our shipping length is only ten and a half metres, so no problems on ferries. We also have a mover fitted therefore siteing it is no problem. We have also been on Aires in France and had no problems. We also have electric bicycles if we fancy a bit of exercise. We are retired so we don't have to use the motorhome for work, and the camper is ideal for carrying Michaels golf trolley or any other bulk buys we may make. After having A class, and coachbuilts we find, for us, this combination is ideal, in that our adult children can join us and have seperate a bedroom, or when on sites for an extended period we have our own bedroom, and a lounge, and when the awning is on the caravan we have a dining room. But we can still leave the caravan at home, as we did for the S****horpe Rally, and have the same luxury as everyone else.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

domannhal said:


> We have a Mondial RL campervan and a small Freedom caravan, which only weighs 750kg therefore only the same weight as a average trailer. Altogether our shipping length is only ten and a half metres, so no problems on ferries. We also have a mover fitted therefore siteing it is no problem. We have also been on Aires in France and had no problems. We also have electric bicycles if we fancy a bit of exercise. We are retired so we don't have to use the motorhome for work, and the camper is ideal for carrying Michaels golf trolley or any other bulk buys we may make. After having A class, and coachbuilts we find, for us, this combination is ideal, in that our adult children can join us and have seperate a bedroom, or when on sites for an extended period we have our own bedroom, and a lounge, and when the awning is on the caravan we have a dining room. But we can still leave the caravan at home, as we did for the S****horpe Rally, and have the same luxury as everyone else.


I've seen your fabulous set up at rallies and meets and it is definitely a brilliant combination of both caravan and campervan. You have the best of both worlds for sure and it is a set up I would be delighted with if ever we needed to downsize to a smaller motorhome. :thumbright:

I've watched you both go off together on your electric bikes too and by jove ..... you both go like the clappers! 

Sue


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

TheBoombas said:


> Yes we will need a Tow car, Our little Matiz is up for the job lol.


Seems to me that's another option that you've not listed.

The major cost in moving to car+caravan is probably going to be the transaction costs of paying dealer margin on two vehicles. Fine if it works out, but if you decide you prefered your motorhome that's a few £k down the pan.

Another option which may fit your needs - and not especially high cost to give it a try - is to get an a-frame fitted to your Matiz & try pulling it with the motorhome. If your AT's got a towbar prob approx £900, £1200 if you need to fit one....far less than you'd lose in dealer margin.

I think other posters such as Briarose have debunked the arguments that towing a car you might as well tow a caravan, but I'd add the following

- no incremental insurance / tax for you because you already have an ideal towcar
- you can leave the towcar at home or take it with you according to where you are going. I've yet to find a caravan where you can choose to leave your 4x4 at home (well actually I have, it's called a motorhome)
- even with the modern stabilisers, an a-framed car is considerably more stable on the road than a caravan. The oft-reported adage of "you can't tell it's there" really is true.

May or may not be right for you, but it's worth considering and as I say even if you try it and it doesn't suit, cost to do so wouldn't be that high.

Paul


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Paul LOL I wondered what you meant
http://www.learnersdictionary.com/search/debunk :lol:

I don't recall hearing debunked before. :wink:

But it does really get to me when folks say 'you may as well tow a caravan' we have been there done that and got the t shirt as they say. We prefer personally to have a MH and tow a small car as and when we want/need to do so. And quite honestly it is a totally different thing as you say you don't know the car is on the back.

For us it is the ideal combination, whilst I understand others prefer to do it differently.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We started caravanning in 1964 with our two children, we had marvellous time in looking back at that time.In 1973 we got our first m/h, a VW rising roof etc, again great times. Our children now gone their own way so we have had three Hymers two Bessacar , the last one in 2004 when my wife started to have problems in walking, so changed to a caravan still travelling abroad etc.We had that for two years and started to think back to the m/h times where you never booked up ahead like you do with caravan.So bought a Autotrail , went all over uk and France and another thing cropped up which was Aires, like 15 nights in France E3.60 and 15 nights in Scotland £300 ( there were reasons for paying that much).Whilst in Scotland a problem arose again with my wifes health and resulted in having to give up the Autotrail. We found that her travelling by our car the problem is bearable so should we try caravan again as i would be able to get to places more easy for her. The end result is we bought a Bailey Pegusus with all bells and whistles, Our Skoda Elegance will pull it quite nicely and mpg will be same as m/h. 
As what i personally would have is m/h with complete freedom of travel and spontaneous going out for the day where caravan is not on for that,


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm surprised the size of the living accomodation hasn't been mentioned as much as I would have expected. 

A year ago we went from a 26ft MH to a 5th wheeler because we wanted the extra space, luxury and flexability that the 5th wheel gave us - we decided upon this after spending time in our friends caravan which whilst much smaller than our 5th wheel was still considerably roomier than our MH (autotrail dakota with fixed bed). 

Question is.........how much time do you spend indoors? if like us, you go away for at least 2 nights at a time (we go away every weekend from April to Oct) then the caravan will give you a better living area. The ability to go off site is advantageous but as previously mentioned this can also be acheived by towing a car behind the MH.

Have you considered a 5th wheel? you get a full size water tank (larger than the one in our MH), a huge marine toilet (no need to empty every couple of days), and a fridge freezer large enough to fit a polar bear in !?

Good luck in whatever you choose


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

TheBoombas said:


> Before you all start to SHOUT!
> We have been considering getting a new caravan
> 
> Mr Boomba
> Autotrail 22ft 3berth fixed bed


Good luck with your choice , we considered for a long time before going back to a caravan , we have not regretted it but , that was for us ! every one is different, we have a Bessacarr comeo 525 ,and tow it with a diesel Volvo XC60 SE LUX , 205 psi (which is simalar to bhp ) 
automatic , the van is heavy ish ,the car tows it well it's a pleasure to drive , setting up on site takes 10 more minutes than a Motorhome ,but it's all part of the trip ,although we have a 40 litre water tank on board ,I don't see filling the water container a chore , but the down side with that is ,the Mrs. asks have I been nattering to other caravanners on my way !
PS.about 24 mpg at 55-57 mph
Tony A .


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

TheBoombas said:


> Before you all start to SHOUT!
> We have been considering getting a new caravan
> 
> Mr Boomba
> Autotrail 22ft 3berth fixed bed


Two things I forgot to mention was we had a Truma caravan mover attached to the caravan , this takes any pushing and pulling of caravan when wanting to move it into position also we find it handy to turn the caravan round if you are in a one entrance pitch ,ie you can't drive through , we thought the 5th wheel artic trailer and pulling unit was great for room ,but, you couldn't turn it around ,like to face the other way say in a one entrance pitch

Tony A.


----------



## Travelbugs (Jan 9, 2011)

Having lurked for a while I have just joined so I can post- so please be kind!
We are currently Tuggers who are desperately trying to sell our caravan so we can swap to a Motorhome.

We have had caravans for about 10 yrs, all sorts of layouts and sizes & currently have a UK spec Burstner which we bought new in 2007 with fixed double bed & fixed bunks so it suited our young family.

I can agree with all the pros but also the cons - setting up in wet weather being one. We have also had an awning take off on us in windy weather - not fun!

The main reason we want to change is that I REALLY hate towing a caravan - it scares the pants off me especially when it sways about- my Husband usually tows but I have changed jobs and now only work in School Term time so wanted to be able to go away with my children in their hols without having to rely on my Husband who only gets the usual 4 wks off a yr.
We have bikes which would go on the back of the motorhome and also a small car which we would tow if going into Europe which we do do most years.
I cannot manage to hook up or unhook & set up on my own nor put an awning up on my own with two young children - even without them I doubt I could! Then there is filling the aqua roll to fill the on board tank, the waste master to put out & empty frequently and so on....

We can't wild camp in a caravan, it takes ages to get away & set up on site and then on the last day at a site the packing up takes ages and thats it hols over as we can stop off places on the way home.

I would just love to be able to go travelling with my children under my own steam and enjoy their childhood and holidays.

I know its horses for courses but its time for us to move away from the dark side!

PS anyone want a Burstner Caravan????


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Travelbugs said:


> Having lurked for a while I have just joined so I can post- so please be kind!
> We are currently Tuggers who are desperately trying to sell our caravan so we can swap to a Motorhome.


I see your logic and as I've not towed a Caravan before I can't say how good, bad easy or hard it is. I do know after doing loads of research that towing is a lot easier than it was a few years ago with all the new designs that has gone into hitches and stabilisers, as well as ensuring that your Tow car & van are matched.
As for filling water... Well most of the newer vans now have onboard tanks and anyhow even motorhomes have to be filled up, that tank soon empties. Awning on motorhomes are far more flimsy than the caravan ones as well. As for setting up, well yes this could be a bit of a bind if the weathers bad, as you have to at least get un-hitched and level before you can put the kettle on.
I agree it is horses for courses and as yet I'm still undecided.
I'm going to the caravan show in a couple of weeks to get some more info and idea's.
My fav suggestion (If only I could afford it ) would be a PVC and a Caravan! this seems a great way to meet all our needs but as I would still need to run a car as well it's more than we can afford.

I think we are growing closer to the Caravan at present as we listed what we like to do most, and it seems we enjoy rallying, meeting other campers, and just getting away as much as possible, even if it's only a farmers field a few miles up the road.

Boomba


----------



## Travelbugs (Jan 9, 2011)

We rally most weekends but don't think a motorhome would stop that.

Our van has got all the mod cons to make towing easier and has an on board watertank etc but even after doing a club towing course I can't get to grips with the towing due to the articulated effect of the van on the tow ball and the swaying whenever a large truck or M/H goes past as well as the steering the wrong way when reversing - its just too hard. We have a mover but that takes time to set up too!
We also can sell our big tow car which is high road tax and will offset having another vehicle.

If we had a smaller caravan I would probably be less stressed about towing but its just the whole package.

An ideal world would be keeping both caravan and motorhome but space and finances say a big fat no to that idea!

It may be that in the future we swap back to a van but as it will be mainly me driving for the school hols I need a motorhome, that in itself is funny as we are loking at a big tag axle which is left hand drive which doesn't bother me as much as towing!

Maybe I need hypnotising lol!

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Travelbugs said:


> Having lurked for a while I have just joined so I can post- so please be kind!
> We are currently Tuggers who are desperately trying to sell our caravan so we can swap to a Motorhome.
> 
> We have had caravans for about 10 yrs, all sorts of layouts and sizes & currently have a UK spec Burstner which we bought new in 2007 with fixed double bed & fixed bunks so it suited our young family.
> ...


Aw its not just your Hubby that hated towing, my Husband was the same. The day the motormover caught a small kerb and moved back into the tyre on a busy junction,and we were stuck there for two hours was the day he said 'get rid of it' a few days later we had put a deposit on our first MH.

I must admit, we do prefer the MH but at the same time I would rather have a caravan than nothing. Although I would never dare tow one.


----------



## Travelbugs (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry, wasn't clear - Husband is an HGV driver so more than happy to tow.

Its me the girly who hates it hence wanting the M/H which should let me go off on hols without him, just me & the kids in school hols ! :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I know the CC do training courses for both caravans and motorhomes.

I did one of their free 'taster' sessions at the NEC show a few years back around the time we got the motorhome.
It lasted about 20 minutes and the instructor guy was brilliant at explaining reversing etc to me. Well worth it.

If you go along to the Birmingham NEC show in February take your driving license and you can book a free slot - either motorhome or caravan.


----------

